# OP Displays



## holle (26 Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe mehere defekte OP 25 und OP 15 in den Displays sind Balken die immer größer werden.
Zwei habe ich schon austauschen müssen.
Kennt jemand eine Firma die diese Displays einzeln verkauft oder repariert und welche erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht
mfg holle


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (26 Mai 2004)

Hallo Holle,

die Display&s für OP25 bekommst du bei Siemens, ebenso die Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Der austausch ist recht einfach.

Für ein OP15 weiss ich es nicht, aber ich denke die wirst du auch dort bekommen.


----------



## SPS Markus (26 Mai 2004)

Hi,

schau mal hier auf den link:
http://www.eichler-gmbh.de/

Mit der Reparatur von OP's habe dort noch keine Erfahrung gemacht, wohl aber mit der rep. von Siemens PG's

Sehr schnell und kompetent.


Gruß
Markus


----------



## holle (26 Mai 2004)

Danke für die Schnellen Antworten ich werde mich mal mit eichler in Verbindung setzen
mgg holle


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

hi..

ja...mit den OP`s ist das so ne Sache....

Scheint oft vorzukommen das die Displays Balken bekommen die immer
breiter werden    :x 

Hatte diesen Fall auch mal bei einem C7 626 DP
Eine Reparatur/Ersatzteil bei Siemens wäre fast so teuer wie ein neuer Pannel   :twisted: 


Gruß

Jens


----------



## Ralf (26 Mai 2004)

Das MP 270 bei meinem Kunden kann seit neustem sogar bunte Streifen, und das nach gerade mal 18 Monaten :evil: 

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## holle (24 Juni 2004)

Hallo
@KaffeeSaufenderKamin hast du eine Kontaktperson bei Siemens oder ne Adresse wo du die Displays bestellst ?

Firma Eichler verkauft die Displays nicht einzeln da nach ihren Angaben nur noch Zubehör Displays lieferbar sind und deshalb umbauarbeiten am OP gemacht werden müssen 250€ kostet die Reperatur bei Eichler.
mfg holle


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (25 Juni 2004)

Morgen Holle,

frag mal hier nach : Siemens Ersatz u. Repararturen 01805050448


----------



## holle (25 Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen
Auch bei Siemens ist das display nicht einzeln Lieferbar 
hier ist nur ein Austausch oder eine Reperatur möglich.
mfg holle
Werde die Displays wohl zu Firma Eicher schicken wo die reperatur ca.250€ kostet.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2006)

*OP Display*

Hallo,

wir haben bei uns etwa 70 OP 25 / 27 im Einsatz. Ich schätze wir tauschen im Schnitt 1 bis 2 OP’s im Monat, weil sie die schwarzen Balken bekommen.
Ich habe jetzt mal einen OP 25 zerlegt und das Display ausgebaut.
Das Display wäre in kurzer Zeit getauscht, wenn man ein Ersatz hätte, doch leider habe ich keinen Anbieter gefunden.
Es muss doch irgendeinen Anbieter geben, der die Displays auch einzeln verkauft, vor allem weil die Dinger nicht nur in den OP’s eingebaut sind, sondern auch in diversen anderen Geräten.
Kennt jemand eine Firma, die die Display’s anbietet?

Im OP 25 ist ein Hosiden HLM 6323-040300 eingebaut


----------



## nemig (11 September 2006)

Hallo,

der Beitrag hier ist rel. alt. Aber dennoch glaube ich, dass eine Antwort hierauf einigen weiterhelfen könnte, da wir (Eichler GmbH) immernoch sehr viele Anfragen zum OP25 bekommen.

Entscheidend ist, dass wir alle Geräte in denen dieses Display verbaut ist noch mittelfristig reparieren können. Wir verwenden hierfür jedoch einen neuen, auch qualitativ hochwertigeren LCD Typ. Allerdings erfordert dieser einige Anpassungen, sowohl elektronischer, als auch mechanischer Art. Leider können wir daher grundsätzlich keine Material-/Ersatzteillieferung des Displays anbieten.

Liebe Grüße

nemig


----------



## Forge_01 (8 September 2010)

*Display als Ersatzteil*

Hallo,

ich habe unsere Ersatzdisplays immer bei www.Tiron.de bestellt. Die waren immer nett. Wir haben allerdings stets die OP27 Displays benötigt wegen der
schönen waagerechten Balken.


----------

